# ich outbreak saltwater



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

it's been 48 hours since I applied the second application of organi-cure for the ich outbreak I had over a week ago..I lost my tang after the first doseage and It's appeared my tomato clown was getting it a couple days ago..and today I noticed a couple white spots on him again..do I continue treatment ? I just put the carbine back in my filter but, I don't think everything is up to par with those spots I noticed..and no QT..any advice would be helpful..thx P.H 8.2..nitrate 10 nitrite 0 amon 0..I havent checked since 2 days ago though.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ymh1253 said:


> it's been 48 hours since I applied the second application of organi-cure for the ich outbreak I had over a week ago..I lost my tang after the first doseage and It's appeared my tomato clown was getting it a couple days ago..and today I noticed a couple white spots on him again..do I continue treatment ? I just put the carbine back in my filter but, I don't think everything is up to par with those spots I noticed..and no QT..any advice would be helpful..thx P.H 8.2..nitrate 10 nitrite 0 amon 0..I havent checked since 2 days ago though.


What system are you running? FO, FOWLR or Reef?


----------



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

*fowlr*

fowlr..26 gal


----------

